# "Amber" Challenge winners



## candid petunia (May 29, 2013)

No matter in what order we counted the votes for this poll, with or without the BODMAS rule, we ended up with the same result: 4 winners this round, no cheating! 

Please join me in congratulating bajmahal (Apparition), alanmt (Dalliance), pigletinportugal (Amber) and Travers (Amber Sweetness) for their wins in the Amber Challenge. 

Each of them will get the Laureate award, and the Laureate title and a free FoWF subscription for a month.
They also get to  beat each other over decide what the next prompt will be. (I don't envy you guys.  )


----------



## Travers (May 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot CP! At the risk of sounding silly, what's a BODMAS rule??

Aha, it was a joke! Never mind, I get it now, my maths GCSE is flooding back to me :S


----------



## Ariel (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations you four!  I can't wait to see what this next challenge brings.


----------



## alanmt (May 29, 2013)

Congrats to baj, PiP, and Travers!


----------



## PiP (May 29, 2013)

Congratulations to bajmahal (Apparition), alanmt (Dalliance),  and Travers (Amber Sweetness). It certainly was a tough competition this month!


----------



## Travers (May 29, 2013)

Well done the three of you! A winning quartet I'm very happy to be part of!


----------



## writersblock (May 29, 2013)

Congrats to the winners. Well deserved. :5stars:


----------



## PiP (May 29, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
We better start thinking of next month's prompt. Please can you send me a PM with your suggestions.
Cheers
PiP


----------



## Chesters Daughter (May 29, 2013)

Well done to our winning quartet! Four minds combined will make our next topic simply irresistible. Happy swapping those ideas!


----------



## Gargh (May 29, 2013)

Chester's Daughter said:


> Well done to our winning quartet! Four minds combined will make our next topic simply irresistible. Happy swapping those ideas!



Seconded! Make it goooooood - it's been fun writing poetry again


----------

